# Eugen Suchon - great Slovak 20th century composer



## Mozartgirl

What do you guys know about Eugen Suchon? He was a great neo-folkloristic Slovak composer of 20th century - he whote some beautiful operas, and piano music too - listen to this:






:tiphat:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Unusual among 'major' composers in that he wrote no symphonies, just some symphonic-style works.
Quite well represented on YT - recommend 'The Night of the Witches'.
My favourite work, admitting to a bias towards choral pieces, is his cantata 'Psalm of the Sub-Carpathian Lands'.


----------



## joen_cph

Managed to collect a few old Czechoslovak LPs, but haven´t heard anything in depth so far:

LP Suchon:”Impromptu & Variationer” f.Klav., Orgel & Ork. (1969)/Havlikova,Lenard,BratRSO/opus 9310 2075
LP Suchon:”Symf. Fantasi over BACH” f. Orgel & Ork. (1972)/Klinda,Rajter,SlovPO/opus 73 9110 0214
LP Suchon:”Rapsodisk Suite” f.Klaver & Ork. op.20 (1964)/Havlikova,Lenard,BratRSO/opus 9310 2075
LP Suchon:”Elegi og Toccata” f.Klaver, Strygere & Slagtøj (1973-78)/Havlikova,Lenard,BratRSO/opus 9310 2075
LP Suchon:"Metamorphosis" f.Ork. (1952)/Rajter,CzPO/sup mono lpv 336
LP Suchon:"Serenade f.Strygere" op.5 (1933)/Rajter,SlovPO/sup mono lpv 336
LP Suchon:"Ballade-Suite" f.Klav. op.9 (1934-36)/Havlikova/opus 9111 0017
LP Suchon:"Metamorphosis", Klaverversion (1952)/Havlikova/opus 9111 0017


----------



## Creatio

Eugen Suchoň writted some operas too, like Svätopluk (1959) or Krútňava (1949, Slovak national opera).

There is a recording, with slovak bass in slovak language, from Svätopluk. An example of his work:


----------

